# [SOLVED] SNORT cannot find local.rules

## mody

there is no such file after emerging.. Am I missing something?

```
Dec  8 17:10:15 mody snort[8382]: FATAL ERROR: Unable to open rules file: /etc/snort/rules/local.rules or /etc/snort//etc/sn\ort/rules/local.rules

```

Last edited by mody on Mon Feb 19, 2007 3:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magic919

Yes, local.rules by the looks of it.  

touch /etc/snort/rules/local.rules

----------

## mody

my fault I had to edit snort.conf to use the community rules... 

I got rid of the error though this time nothing seems to be logged into the 

alerts file?

----------

